# VW RCD510, RNS510 Video interface



## glober (Dec 7, 2009)

We produce VW RNS510 and RCD510 video interface, it is plug and play can make the original touch screen playing DVD, navigation, rear camera function. [email protected] [email protected] http://www.eglober.com


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

How does it take the RCD510 and add DVD and navigation support?


----------



## glober (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: VW RCD510 interface*

Hi
You can buy it from us directly. we can ship the unit to you in four days after the money is received. There are 3 ways AV input, and one way RGB input, so you can add DVD, and navigation box to show the picture on the original monitor.


----------



## boeingpilot (Sep 25, 2007)

*will this work on US Spec RCD-510*

Very intriguing product. Could you advise if this will work with US Spec RCD-510 (which does not support phone, but does have SAT radio?)

Also, I found your install instructions, do you have directions for GPS usage?


----------

